# digitizing / vector image .eps .cdr



## KPC (Apr 7, 2007)

What digitizing services are most people using? 

I'm looking for a company that is able to convert a .cdr or .eps into a .dst format.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

there is no program that will convert the file to a different format. You need to digitize the file by hand. Most digitizers will be able to take either of those files and digitize them and send you the .dst file. If you would like, I can take a look at the file and tell you what a fair digitizing fee would be based on the image you have. If interested, please PM me.


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

KPC said:


> What digitizing services are most people using?
> 
> I'm looking for a company that is able to convert a .cdr or .eps into a .dst format.


If you're looking for a company to digitize your files, try Cool Digitizing.


----------



## EandT ITALY (Mar 22, 2007)

KPC said:


> What digitizing services are most people using?
> 
> I'm looking for a company that is able to convert a .cdr or .eps into a .dst format.


I'm not sure that I had understood... but i usually "convert" cdro r eps in dst using Design shop (the program for Melco Amaya), u just have to copy and paste the vectorial immage in the prg and select every piece ,choose the stich style...and it's done...(not easy first time...but with experiences..)
bye!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes, it can be done on Corel Drawings and on the latest release of some digitizing softwares. It can even be converted directly (automatically) or (much better) select every segment and convert each one to stitch segments. The only catch is that some vector drawn designs if just "converted" may not be optimized for embroidery, i.e. you may get a higher stitch counts when digitizing this way, etc.


----------



## specialta (Feb 21, 2007)

Bryon, thats interresting that you would mention higher stitch counts converting vector art into stitch file in Corel Drawings.....I have been using Corel Drawings Pro for about 3 months now, before this I used Sierra Design Maxx Pro, and I used it long enough to notice that when I create a stitch file in Corel it seems to have twice the stitch count that i would have gotten in Design Maxx....you also mentioned segmenting the design...could you elaborate on that a bit for me...? I am gonna look through the manual tonight and see what it says about this....
Thanks alot...Kevin


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Ken, I'm not really an expert in Corel Drawings but I have studied it somewhat, and just tried the downloaded version a few times. My impression is that it uses a lot of "artificial intelligence" when converting the vector file to stitch file. And it seems that the default parameters makes you get too much stitches (a lot of times, unneccessary). I think on the PRO version, you can somewhat adjust the density, underlay, etc. so that you can minimize the stitch counts, but you're still limited as to what you can actually control. Also, you can try and minimize the "overlaps" (or "stitch overs") in your vector drawing. This would mean that you may have to edit or redraw the vector segment if you want to minimize the stitches, like drawing a "donut" instead of a circle, if there will be a second circle inside anyway. Sorry, if I'm confusing you. Anyway, it's also interesting to read this part of the FAQ in one of the Corel Drawings website: DRAWstitch Technology and DRAWings embroidery software
Hope this helps.

Will Corel DRAWings X3 replace the digitizing software? 
No. Corel DRAWings X3 is focusing on high quality and high speed stitch generation from a vector artwork using Artificial Intelligence for embroidery parameter settings such as underlay, compensation, trim, closest connections etc., based on a user selected fabric. 
For those users who prefer their own parameter settings, it would be ideal to upgrade to Corel DRAWings X3 Professional edition. 
Professional digitizers who prefer their own way of creating designs, Corel DRAWings X3 Technology will help them stay competitive in the market. 
............................................................................................................................................................................... 

- Do I still need a conventional digitizing software besides Corel DRAWings X3 
It depends. Most new users will find Corel DRAWings X3 more than enough for their current needs as long as they are good users of CorelDRAW. 
After Corel DRAWings X3 turns artwork into stitches, the user is able to easily make changes to the stitch design as listed below: 
• Change the stitch type from fill (Step) to Satin, to Running stitch, or even Appliqué, and vice versa. 
• Apply a fill pattern to a fill object from a library of more than 130 fill patterns. 
• Apply a style pattern to a fill object from a library of more than 180 style patterns.
• Apply a style pattern to an outline from a library of more than 180 styles.
• If the background material is changed, Corel DRAWings X3 will apply new settings to the design. 
Since Corel DRAWings X3 does not include the editing ability for a stitch file, all modifications are done in the artwork stage if necessary. For those users who prefer having control on stitch files, or need to edit stitch files, it would be more flexible to combine a basic editing or digitizing software with Corel DRAWings X3.


----------



## Rags (Apr 21, 2007)

Just from my experiences on this, I call the programs that convert vector art to stitches "paint by number" digitizing. As mentioned the programs use sort of an artificial intelligence, basically reading a shape and applying a fill to it based on the parameters it is given.

The benefit is that you can save time by using systems of the sort to a certain degree. Take a simple smiley face for example - fill, outline, eyes and smile. So easy a cavemen could do it!  

However, when it comes to more complex designs the software just doesnt have the artistic ability - nor the dititizers experience - to apply stitches with good results. What winds up happening is you have to edit the design to a level that once tuned in you have spent the same amount of time it would have teaken to digitize it in the first place.

IMHO these programs do have a place in the industry but should not be relied on as a main source of producing designs. They get better every year, but this is a 3D medium and no robot/computer program will ever achieve the creative, human artistic ability necessary when it comes to embroidery.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

scpromos said:


> If you're looking for a company to digitize your files, try Cool Digitizing.


Cool Digitizing looks cool but it isn't obvious from their website how to submit a file for digitizing.


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

binki said:


> Cool Digitizing looks cool but it isn't obvious from their website how to submit a file for digitizing.


I've used them a few times. You can email your file to [email protected] or [email protected]. I don't think they have an upload feature on their site.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

specialta said:


> Bryon, thats interresting that you would mention higher stitch counts converting vector art into stitch file in Corel Drawings.....I have been using Corel Drawings Pro for about 3 months now, before this I used Sierra Design Maxx Pro, and I used it long enough to notice that when I create a stitch file in Corel it seems to have twice the stitch count that i would have gotten in Design Maxx....you also mentioned segmenting the design...could you elaborate on that a bit for me...? I am gonna look through the manual tonight and see what it says about this....
> Thanks alot...Kevin


Kevin, 
I use Design Maxx. If you use the "auto digitizing" part of the program (this or any other program), you will get more stitches than needed or wanted.... just like auto trace in vector programs gives you too many nodes and longer print times. The human touch still makes a diffference. Methodically "digitizing" and pathing a design will gain much in running efficiancy as well as the beauty of the final product. Even in the lowest levels of Design Maxx, you can get much better quality, by using tools rather that hitting the Auto "easy" button. You also have more control. Because the program cannot think as logically as a human, it has to compensate by using un-nessesary stitches and jumping around. Also, auto digitizing may use tatami (fill stitches) where satin might do better and at a cost of quality and stitchcount. Auto is good for that client, who doesn't have the money for real digitizing, but be aware that it will cost YOU in Machine time and editing time.... time well spent on doing it the correct way the first time.

Ian


----------



## sewmuchstuff (Jun 10, 2007)

We have Corel Drawings and an on staff digitizer. If we want a quick draft to show the customer what it looks like in stitches and we have a vector graphic, we import it into Drawings and print out the 3D image to give them an estimate on thread count. Yes Drawings adds many stitches as sometime it doesn't know you don't want the circle behind the graphic to be filled for example. It is a great tool for showing customers their design and we have sewn them if the customer doesn't want to pay the price to manually punch the design. If we are doing one, this is a quick and inexpensive way to do it. If the customer comes back and order 24 pcs., we then manually punch the design.

There is no one piece of software that will do everything. As we say, everything is a tool. You use each tool where it best suits the situation. We have gotten several jobs from just importing into Drawings to show a simulation of there logo. Don't discount any software until you have seen what it can do for you. 

To answer your post on a place to digitize, Volant Technologies is who we used before we hired an in-house digitizer. They will give you a quote after you upload your artwork. They do most designs under 10,000 stitches for $35. If you need an edit, they edit it for free if it is what you originally asked for. Always test sew your design before putting it on a garment. We test sew everything that has never been sewn before. Their website is Quality Embroidery and Logo Digitizing Service - Volant Technologies

Good luck!
Annette


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Was checking out there website, as our screen print company is in need of a digitizer. No return calls, no answering any calls. Is it legit? Would really like to use them but it already seems like too much trouble...





sewmuchstuff said:


> Their website is Quality Embroidery and Logo Digitizing Service - Volant Technologies
> 
> Good luck!
> Annette


----------



## Kisskrazed (Jan 12, 2007)

I use a combination of Corel to get the image in a suitable vector form & DRAWings to digitize the image for some shops here locally.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

To prevent stitches from being placed behind another object is simple. Select the two objects and select the trim function in Corel. Drawings will remove all the stitches in the background so that the others are not stitched on top of it. A couple of clicks and you are done.


----------

